# Run Flat Tyres - BMW Mini Cooper



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

My wifes Mini Cooper is in need of new tyres and it is currently fitted with Pirelli run flat tyres which I hate because of the hard ride (it's harder than the TT around town). Unfortunately my wife will have nothing because of the peace of mind they bring - fair enough really.
Does anybody have any experience of alternative run flats that do not give such a hard ride.

Cheers


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

All runflats give a hard ride due to the extremely stiff sidewalls they have


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

Would she actually know if you were to replace them with non run flat tyres? :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

tommyt said:


> Would she actually know if you were to replace them with non run flat tyres? :wink:


Only if she got a puncture


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I'd go for some 'proper' tyres and invest in a mobility kit or, better still, a spacesaver wheel/tyre, if such a thing is available/feasible for the Mini?

You won't regret it.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

My wife has a Mini One on 17" runflats and I think the ride is ok. Although its a 1.4 I'm quite impressed with its nippiness (if that word even exists) and also the handling


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

RK07 said:


> My wife has a Mini One on 17" runflats and I think the ride is ok. Although its a 1.4 I'm quite impressed with its nippiness (if that word even exists) and also the handling


Can you tell me what tyres are on the mini?


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

tommyt said:


> Would she actually know if you were to replace them with non run flat tyres? :wink:


Unfortunatley for me she knows a lot more about cars than most women - so, yes she would notice.
Like most blokes I'm just in charge of sorting it all out


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

north_wales_tt said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife has a Mini One on 17" runflats and I think the ride is ok. Although its a 1.4 I'm quite impressed with its nippiness (if that word even exists) and also the handling
> ...


I'll find out and post up either tomorrow or tonight. I might even start a new thread with photos of her 'marmite' car. You'll either love it or hate it as its very individually styled!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

RK07 said:


> I'm quite impressed with its nippiness (if that word even exists)


It does. Sort of.

Though I used to write brochures for a vertain Japanese manufacturer and they used to object to their cars being described as nippy.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Kell said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quite impressed with its nippiness (if that word even exists)
> ...


I'll settle for that. I might even enter Countdown in the hope that I can appear to have a diverse vocabulary


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Had 17" pirelli on a previous Cooper with sports plus suspension. The ride was as hard as rock, far too harsh. Current MINI One rides on factory fit 16" Dunlop runflats which are a big improvement. They are not very durable, the front tyres were down to the wear bars at 12k miles, most of which was normal hack about driving.

"normal " tyres and a MINI mobility kit will give better ride and mileage plus they will be much cheaper. The Dunlops were Â£160 each fitted.

TJS


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

TJS said:


> Had 17" pirelli on a previous Cooper with sports plus suspension. The ride was as hard as rock, far too harsh. Current MINI One rides on factory fit 16" Dunlop runflats which are a big improvement. They are not very durable, the front tyres were down to the wear bars at 12k miles, most of which was normal hack about driving.
> 
> "normal " tyres and a MINI mobility kit will give better ride and mileage plus they will be much cheaper. The Dunlops were Â£160 each fitted.
> 
> TJS


Thanks for the info.
Do you know if they were the SP01's or SP900 's ?


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Runflats are incredible.

I worked for Goodyear/Dunlop when the mini tyres were being selected.

Every min has runflats, the ESp and ABS is set-up for it.

Just inaging travelling at motorway speed then having a blow out, doesnt happen with runflats....


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

north_wales_tt said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife has a Mini One on 17" runflats and I think the ride is ok. Although its a 1.4 I'm quite impressed with its nippiness (if that word even exists) and also the handling
> ...


Just taken some photos of the car (can be seen in the other thread) and the tyres are Dunlop SP Sport 01, 205/47/R17 84V. I think they're fine - quite enjoyable rid actually


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

OEM runflat tyres in our MINI are Dunlop Sport 3000 DSST on 16" rims.

Ordered its repacement this morning, a MINI Cooper D, for November delivery.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

scott-tt225 said:


> Runflats are incredible.
> 
> I worked for Goodyear/Dunlop when the mini tyres were being selected.
> 
> ...


Technically you don't get blowouts with tubeless tyres. Byt then working for Goodyear and/or Dunlop you knew that. :wink:

The added security, especially for women, comes from not having to change the wheel to stay mobile. I doubt that in the case of an event that would immediately deflate a "normal" tyre, that a Run-On-Flat would fare substantially better, except in the case of a clipped kerb.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

I doubt my wife would know she had a puncture unless the tyre came rolling past her. Lights on the dash are there to be ignored and I know there is not even the slightest chance that she would look to sort out something like a flat tyre :wink: .


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

TJS said:


> Ordered its repacement this morning, a MINI Cooper D, for November delivery.


Saw these on 5th Gear being tested against the Petrol, they worked out the petrol was the better buy and cheaper to run


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

scott-tt225 said:


> Runflats are incredible.
> 
> I worked for Goodyear/Dunlop when the mini tyres were being selected.
> 
> ...


Apparently anything above (and including) 16" wheels comes with run flats. If I remember the sales literature 15" wheels came with normal ones.

As always I stand to be corrected.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

> Saw these on 5th Gear being tested against the Petrol, they worked out the petrol was the better buy and cheaper to run


I didnt see the programme. Why the Cooper D ?

Low emissions at 104 means tax car at Â£35 pa.

Autocar tested the car recently in real world conditions and it returned 59.1mpg against claimed combined figures of 72.4 mpg. The MINI One was averaging 35 mpg. The car will probably do 17k miles per year, so a useful saving.

It is suggestd that the car is exempt from the London congestion charge, I drive into the office twice a week. More cash saved.

Rumour is that low emission cars will have a revised VAT rate of 5% rather than 17.5%. Not sure if / when this will apply, but it would negate the Â£1.1k premium over the petrol Cooper. Assuming BMW pass on the saving.

Half a second slower than the petrol Cooper (0 -62) , but 240nm of torque, the same as the Cooper S

Probably re-mappable to 130 bhp and even more torque.

I strongly suspect depreciation will be one of the lowest on the market. The PX figure for the MINI One means it has cost me Â£4.5k over two and a half years. (plus running costs)

Insurance is Â£50 pa cheaper at Â£160 pa

oh ... and is a damm good drive!

I never have rated 5th gear !!! especially the grubby looking woman with the lank hair.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

TJS said:


> > Saw these on 5th Gear being tested against the Petrol, they worked out the petrol was the better buy and cheaper to run
> 
> 
> I didnt see the programme. Why the Cooper D ?
> ...


They tested them on roads and track, the D couldn't get any where near the claimed fuel consumption and the petrol apparently has better residuals :?

The VAT is a rumour and if you believe anything this Govt says about reducing anything :lol:

It also doesn't handle as well due to it being heavier at the front

On the track the petrol had better average MPG than the diesel :?

I do agree with 5th Gear though, not the best programme on the TV


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

north_wales_tt said:


> My wifes Mini Cooper is in need of new tyres and it is currently fitted with Pirelli run flat tyres which I hate because of the hard ride (it's harder than the TT around town). Unfortunately my wife will have nothing because of the peace of mind they bring - fair enough really.
> Does anybody have any experience of alternative run flats that do not give such a hard ride.
> 
> Cheers


My Cooper is fitted with Good year Run flats. The suspension has been adjusted by Mini and the tires fitted by them too. Infact they suggested them, theyre very good.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for all your responses guys.
In the end we fitted 2 new pirelli's and I must admit the ride and drivability (steering, etc feels a lot better - just goes to show that tyres that are well within the legal limit (3-4 mm) should be changed sooner rather than later.


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have the 18" JCW R109's on my R56 Cooper S which have the Bridgestone Potenza runflats on - I have to say the ride is sooooo much better with these runflats on than the one's I had on my last S! I know the R56 suspension setup was developed with the runflats this time, but it is so much better!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

118 said:


> I have the 18" JCW R109's on my R56 Cooper S which have the Bridgestone Potenza runflats on - I have to say the ride is sooooo much better with these runflats on than the one's I had on my last S! I know the R56 suspension setup was developed with the runflats this time, but it is so much better!


I was looking at new Pepper White JCW Cooper S yesterday which had the R109's fitted (amongst a lot of other bells and whistles) - they are very nice wheels.
Just looking at your location - we purchased the wifes Works Cooper from JCW in Angmering a couple of years ago. Nice part of the world mate.


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah I love em - they are soooooo bling too when they're clean :lol: 8)

shame the JCW garage went  used to love going and having a butchers in there - really nice friendly people in there too


----------

